# DON'T look AAAaaarrrrd!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

.......Oh wait, that's ETHYL. (Ray Stevens for the ones that don't remember "The Streak")....too late , he's done been mooned!!! LOL!!!

We sawed again today.... These are pics of the large walnut crotch short.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*A few pics of a FULL saw!!!*

This is a large double crotch from last week sawing....FILL 'ER UP BOYS!!!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

OOOH NOOOOO YOUUUU DIDNNNN'T
The Horror!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some pretty wood!!!


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice wood....Like the saw mill also.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got most of these logs on my website http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 

I like 3 more logs having them all on there...computer issues.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Now you went and did it.
Made me look...at your site.
The HORROR which is Walnut! (my favorite wood).

Nice stuff.

(I think your site pages are getting photo heavy and are loading very slow.)


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Can I start my Christmas list?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard said:


> ..........
> 
> (I think your site pages are getting photo heavy and are loading very slow.)


Yep, I came to that conclusion also while trying to download updated pics. I had also contacted weebly and they thought it was cache/cookies issue BUT I couldn't keep it cleared long enough. I came to the conclusion TOOOOOOooo many slideshows on a page. I'm gonna redo that page to a inventory/index list style with "tease" pics with many sub-pages to reduce memory consumption at one time. Thanks for the note!!! It verified what I was thinking.

BMarshall........."Christmas list"????? What year was that???? LOL


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

We can always have a Christmas list it might just change from tinker toys to Legos to slabs of wood.... kid at heart, very fulfilling life.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Tim went from Lincoln Logs to LOGS!

Yeah, Tim.
It happened to me on Weebly as well.
I have a few pages that just take forever to load. That's how I knew the problem.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL!!

"BMarshall........."Christmas list"????? What year was that???? LOL"

What I meant by that was the drying time just started and it's 2" thick....I'll AD 2 yrs prior kilning.....as my standard, BUT most of that was considerably drier than usual (maybe being shorts) it might could go sooner....NOT that there's any other slabs WAITING to go in :wink2::wink2::surprise2::grin::laugh2:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Mentioning drier, I'm actually ordered a couple of test blades of a differ angle to see if that helps sawing those.....they were awful dry compared to larger logs and I went through some blades dulling faster.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Semi dried Walnut???

I feel a barter a brewing.

Of course I do like the longer crotches and might have to consider em.
Still have some burnt cherry?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Updated the link directly to them. http://www.tsmfarms.com/walnut-shorts.html


----------

